# Team USA 2009, Krefeld, Germany



## rojo (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone know who made the team?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mike Diehl
Dan Cox
Charlie Meszaros
Dana Palumbo (orginally was alternate)
Pete Kovach (orginally was alternate).

We are leaving next Sat. and Gabor is meeting up for training. Cara and I will go visit friends in Roosendaal. 

Have the video camera, lots of san discs, laptop and Nikon d80!


----------



## rojo (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for info. I arrive Krefeld on the 4th as a supporter for Team Canada. A new club member is a pastor from Nashville...small world!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, Sue. Send my well wishes to Pete and the rest of the team. He deserves to go and represent the US. Let him know Caja ran into a major health issue but is doing fine now. Thanks.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Rojo,

We will be with the USA and HU teams.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/

http://www.wusv2009.com/english/results/index.html


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Winner Satoris Gator
C= 100!!!!

Here is the last part of the C routine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-QJTqxNrA


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

That's the kind of detailed critique we all dream of ...


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitaWinner Satoris Gator
> C= 100!!!!
> 
> Here is the last part of the C routine
> ...


Not so fast. There's still a day of competition left with many dogs that can come out number 1.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, there are 11 teams that can still beat him. 3 with a good chance.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone have the complete video of the 100 point protection routine? It was definitely a V rated performance, but not 100 points in my opinion. And this is only my humble opinion.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Sorry my goof!! I didn't scroll down enough. I would say that he probably may get high Protection.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Quote: It was definitely a V rated performance, but not 100 points in my opinion


I guess it depends on how you view it. I think we are all getting accustomed to looking at the score thru the lense of just points vs who the dogs are. This has not really done the breed a whole lot of good since we now see high scores for dogs that are more flash than substance. There is no denying what kind of dog this is. There is not one part of that routine that leaves you wondering about the dog's character. It is one of the best hold and barks I have seen in a long time and the power and seriousness in that dog is something that the breed is sorely lacking nowdays. 
The worst thing about that routine was what the judge did. He NEEDED to critique that dog so everyone could understand why he is a 100 point dog. I think he was making a statement that SchH should be about more than just points. Certainly the top dogs get breedings and it simply has to start being more than about just points or we are headed where the show people have gone. If he lost a couple of points, who the dog is should have put those points right back. Also, sometimes video takes a little away from the performance.

Here is the video of the same dog getting 96 elsewhere. He is a VERY impressive dog.....and located close by in Mexico









http://www.youtube.com/user/anxelfox#p/a/1/p2TdQ6wmbHE

Not that you will need to, but pay close attention to the attack out of the back transport. 

Lynn, what bumped it out of the 100 point range in your opinion?


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

VERY nice dog. Thanks for posting that other video Anne- impressive attack! I too would like to see the full 100 pt routine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow, that was fabulous in my opinion,,what a TEAM!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote: If he lost a couple of points, who the dog is should have put those points right back. Also, sometimes video takes a little away from the performance.


Anne, I can 100% agree with you! And maybe this is what the judge did. What I saw when viewing the video was a slight bump on the sleeve during the initial guarding and not quite a full bite during the escape bite. Definitely this was a 98+ point routine, and hence your statement would bring it back up to the 100 points that the judge gave. Awesome dog with power, aggression, fight drive and what so many dogs of today lack. And like I said, this is my novice, humble opinion only.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

p.s. The attack out of the back transport...it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Boy, you and Lisa must have the same monitor. I watched that three times because I thought I saw him bump when he first came into the blind. On MY monitor he goes over the sleeve and catches himself. He may have touched it with a whisker but I did not see a bump. 
The handler set him up at a bad angle for the escape but when I watched the other videos of dogs who also bit on the elbow, Lance did not take any points. He didn't seem to care about targeting. I remember some years ago one of our National trials where all the dogs were getting the bite on the elbow. Apparently, that judge took points but really....should that matter as long as the dog is trying to do his job ?
Years ago, we had judges who would comment on the dogs. Now it seems it is not PC to do that or else the judges are just bookeepers only adding and subtracting points. That's why there are so many more V scores now than there were 10 years ago, because the judges are not looking closely enough at HOW the dog does it, but more in line with IF he does it. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You could be right Anne, I'll have to watch it again. Believe me this dog impressed the heck out of me...and you can tell he gives 100% of his heart and soul with this routine. I'm not criticizing anything, this dog is awesome and I wish I saw more routines like this. I also agree that so many people just look at the points and not the dog him/her self.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Bump and slow outs. Very good routine, but not 100 points. The crowd was amped up, due to the intensity of the dog. Very surprised that Lance did not critique the dog - that was also the buzz, as one would then compare similar routines with similar slight nuances.

The crowd favorite was the wild Russian dog.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Full Video of Satoris Gator Protection 2009 WUSV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRwAWVIHDJI


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

With the Sieger Show becoming a joke in terms of showing working ability, judges should start using the WUSV to put the spotlight on dogs that show the genetic working qualities of the GSD as they should be - not just to reward the best training. Bravo Lance!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin...on-judge-12641/


I think you have to become a member of this forum to read this interview. Based on what Lance said about protection, I would say he judged exactly as he said he would. 
I also think the controversy with the 100 point dog is due to difference in how some people who have been around a long time, view it, vs. the people who are more new to it. 
Maybe some have never done helper work, ( I think you do have to in order to appreciate and actually feel the difference in the dogs), or have not seen as many dogs who really brought it all on the field vs what we see much more often nowadays. What he says about V performances should be the way it is but it has not been that way over the last decade. It has been more about flash and correctness.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent interview.


----------

